# Made in USA



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Found a interesting page on Facebook, MADE IN USA CERTIFIED® and here is a directory of made in the usa certified companys.

Over the weekend also bought a set of Kitchen Craft cookware. Both the wife and I like to cook and was getting real tired of _expensive_ cheap cookware.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have American Made bluegeans. Buddies Jeans, made in Mississippi. Triple stiched, large full denim pockets, high rise and heavy oz. denim - $34 each, they blow the Mexican made Wranglers away.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A list of whats made here far as cars: http://www.nhtsa.gov/staticfiles/rulemaking/pdf/AALA/AALA2011_Percent.pdf


----------



## KerryAll (Jun 4, 2011)

Being from Canada, can I also say "Buy North American" ? We're in this together...


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

KerryAll, I am also from Canada. Here is a small list of Canadian made products, although by the time anyone has a chance to read this thoses companies may have also moved to Asia as well, sigh.

Made in Canada - Home Page

not that it matters much... as this excert from the Globe and Mail states:

"Made in Canada" simply means that 51 per cent of the production cost was incurred in Canada; the ingredients could come from anywhere, and increasingly they come from China. For example, manufacturers can import apple juice concentrate from China - for about one-fifth the cost of Canadian concentrate - add water to it in Canada, and mark it "Made in Canada."

It is hard to know what you are bringing home.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now that's just wrong and misleading as well. Both our country's really need to improve the labeling of products.

I just bought a tedder tire from New Holland. The sticker with the part number on it said "Made in Switzerland" but in very small print on the tire it said "Made in China". WTF??? seriously...so the sticker was made in Switzerland or what? I raised holy hell about that one.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I heard on a TV commercial that to be labeled a U.S. product, only 70% of materials in that product had to be from the U.S. I can't verify that 100% though. When I rebuilt my loader tractor this summer, I noticed that pretty much all the John Deere parts were made overseas. The throwout bearing I put in was made in Taiwan. That was one I noticed. My brother is insisting I buy John Deere parts for when we redo the clutch on our 520. I don't see why I should pay John Deere's prices for foreign products. I'll buy aftermarket stuff from TSC where I work and get my discount if I have to get foreign parts.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't get me started guys, I have a huge personal feeling here. Consumers don't seem to care about working conditions of the employees, and the fact that the new, replacement employee is the one who has to clean up the mess from the previous employee, snd the industrial accident that caused his death. NOT COOL. READ THE LABELS. SUPPORT YOUR OWN COUNTRIES INDUSTRY, which supports its people.
let alone the fact that we as a nation have seen to have become nothing more that a fereign market to China... nothing more than consumers. I thinf that we need to take back the inititive and build something here at home, with quality materials with no blood on them. Make something for a fair price that lasts. Corporations that beleive that their strenght comes from within, with their employees... Maybe those days have passed, times have indeed changed.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

And don't ya just love all those T-shirts that say "BUY AMERICAN"......then look @ the label. "Made in China/Mexico/Honduras" or anyplace except the goodol' US of AMERICA.


----------



## cestes1abac (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a friend of mine in a couple of my classes. He took his own cotton to get spun into yarn and then took the yarn to get made into tshirts? Check it out and buy a couple shirts. I have posted a link to his site and a video about his business.









Jones American Clothing t-shirts made in America
Georgia Cotton Farmer Developing Clothing Line - YouTube


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

This was passed to me by a friend, and I support it!

I Am the Democratic, Conservative, Liberal Parties, Worst Nightmare. 
I am a White, Tax-Paying, Canadian Veteran, Gun Owning Biker. That?s me!
I am a Master Mason. I work hard and long hours with my hands to earn a living.

I believe in God and the freedom of religion, but I don't push it on others. 
I ride Harley Davidson Motorcycles, and drive Canadian-made cars, and I believe in Canadian
products and buy them whenever I can.

I believe the money I make belongs to me and not some governmental functionary 
that wants to share it with others who don't work!

I'm in touch with my feelings and I like it that way!

I think owning a gun doesn't make you a killer; it makes you a smart Canadian.

I think being a minority does not make you noble or victimized, and does not entitle you to
anything. Get over it!

I believe that if you are selling me a Big Mac or any other item, you should do it in English.

I believe there should be no other language option.

I believe everyone has a right to pray to his or her God when and where they want to.

My heroes are Malcolm Forbes, Bill Gates, John Wayne, Babe Ruth, Roy Rogers, and Willie G. Davidson, who makes the awesome Harley Davidson Motorcycles.

I don't hate the rich. I don't pity the poor.

I know wrestling is fake and I don't waste my time watching or arguing about it.

I've never owned a slave, nor was I a slave. I haven't burned any witches or been persecuted 
by the Turks, and neither have you!

I believe if you don't like the way things are here, go back to where you came from and 
change your own country!

This is Canada ...We like it the way it is and more so the way it was ...so stop trying to 
change it to look like Russia or China , or some other socialist country!

If you were born here and don't like it... you are free to move to any Socialist country that will 
have you. I believe it is time to really clean house, starting with the Parliament, the seat 
of our biggest problems.

This email was passed on to me and this thread seems like a good place to post it...

I also think the cops have the right to pull you over if you're breaking the law, regardless of 
what color you are, but not just because you happen to ride a bike.

And, no, I don't mind having my face shown on my driver's license. I think it's good.... 
And I'm proud that ' Canada ' is written on my money..

I think if you are too stupid to know how a ballot works, I don't want you deciding who 
should be running our government for the next four years.

I dislike those people standing in the intersections trying to sell me stuff or trying to guilt me 
into making 'donations' to their cause.... Get a job and do your part to support yourself and 
your family!

I believe that it doesn't take a village to raise a child, it takes two parents....

I believe 'illegal' is illegal no matter what the lawyers think!

I believe the Canadian flag should be the only one allowed in Canada !

If this makes me a BAD Canadian, then yes, I'm a BAD Canadian.

If you are a BAD Canadian too, please forward this to everyone you know...

We want our country back!

My Country..... I hope this offends all illegal aliens

My grandfather watched as his friends died in WW I. 
My father watched as his friends died in WW II

Enough is enough

This message needs to be viewed by every Canadian; and every 
Canadian needs to stand up for Canada .

We've bent over to appease the Canada-haters long enough. I'm taking a stand.

I'm standing up because the hundreds of thousands who died fighting in wars for this country, 
and for the Canadian flag.

If you agree, stand up with me. If you disagree, please let me know. 
I will gladly remove you from my e-mail list.

And shame on anyone who tries to make this a racist message.

Canadians, stop giving away Your RIGHTS !

Let me make this clear! THIS IS MY COUNTRY !

This statement DOES NOT mean I'm against immigration !

YOU ARE WELCOME HERE, IN MY COUNTRY, welcome to come legally:

1. Get a sponsor !

2. Learn the LANGUAGE, as immigrants have in the past !

3. Live by OUR rules !

4. Get a job !

5. Pay YOUR Taxes !

6. No Social Security until you have earned it and Paid for it !

7. NOW find a place to lay your head !

If you don't want to forward this for fear of offending someone, 
then YOU'RE PART OF THE PROBLEM !

We've gone so far the other way . . . bent over backwards not to offend anyone. 
Only Canadians seems to care when Canadian Citizens are being offended !

WAKE UP Canada ! !


----------

